# Fish swimming on its side



## Mizzle

I was changing the water in my aquarium today and when I was putting my fish back into the tank I think I may have injured him with the net. He swims on his side now and struggles to go down from the surface. 

His aquarium is always very clean and I don't think I overfeed him. Has anyone had anything like this happen before? Is there anything I can do? Thanks


----------



## Mizzle

also, his swim bladder / stomach area is noticeably enlarged


----------



## New2Betas

Sounds like Swim Bladder Disorder. Here is a link with lots of info. http://www.petfish.net/articles/Bettas/swimbladder_betta.php


----------



## Mizzle

I checked the site, it sounds like he might be constipated.. but I seriously think I may have injured him with my net when scooping him back into the aquarium =( I hope he will recover from it


----------



## dramaqueen

It could be from an injury. I had a betta a couple of years ago that I rescued from a 9 year old cousin who did not take care of him. The poor fish had been knocked on the floor by their cat and it left him with a permanant swimbladder injury. He would be ok for awhile then he would be floating for awhile. He ate good and acted fine otherwise.


----------



## stitchnroses

my fish does the same thing and i'm worried about my poor Xavier. Could he recover from this if it is something to do with his swim bladder?


----------



## dramaqueen

Mine recovered from swimbladder disorder.


----------

